# Rage against the Machine.. (bite report - OBT)



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Had to be didn't it.
First up and to be clear, this was a fluke and a fluke that was human error. 

So Rage, the rapidly growing OBT sling, has for a while taken to webbing the screw-on lid of the jar, sitting directly under it ready to launch at me (and it does!) - tell me they don't have the capacity to learn or to blinking well hurt you, at a small size and I'll point you to this thread!
So usual routine is I get a snap-blade and slip it under the part opened lid, carefully release the monsters web so I can open the lid without all the contents and beast coming with it... Did all that, Rage is not a happy camper and is doing the flail around on its back thing then jumping up and lashing out. I love that little orange beast!!!
Anyhow. Box of small crickets at the side, tongs in hand trying to grab one and I've got the "jar of Rage" in the other hand, lid loose on top between thumb and index finger... Get cricket, drop cricket in, close lid quickly. My error was holding the lid, I had it loose "hovering" over the jar. Knew nothing until I'd closed it and realised a trickle of blood was coming out of the tip of my right ring finger.

First few seconds looking at the trickle, nothing, looked like a pin prick but kept dripping throbs of blood. Then, must be a minute or two later I felt the missing pin (wtf?!). Hmm. Hurried to feed the other slings, Ali wanted a photo taken of a knitting project she'd finished so I did that, minutes passed at best. Went back to finish the slings and since she'd spotted the blood told her what I presume had happened (not other explanation really so it has to be the spider). 
15mins from the tag, co-ordination is slightly "off", noticed that screwing jar lids on. Finger has been a mix of hot then cold, pain from nothing to gnaw the thing off then nothing again (odd sensation). Took 2 ceterizine's (anti-histamines) plus 2 each paracetamol and ibuprofen in anticipation of any pain. I do have asthma that is allergy triggered so I took preventers and a reliever in advance.
25mins in, had finished with the spiders, had a *** in the garden and it tasted weird, noticed I've been salivating a lot. Right armpit feels slightly achey. Flushes in waves of sweat hot then cold from about the 10min in mark have continued. The soles of my feet feel like they're sweaty/damp but they're not!
45mins in and I've felt like I've been typing this forever, I've got confused and lost track of time, Ali says it's only been about 45mins and I thought it had been near 2hrs! My finger is swollen compared to the others, but not massive, just looks like I bumped it. Pain is minor, off and on. Dissorientation is obviously noticeable.

I'll check back a bit later and update.

Lee
Rambling, spelling mistakes and grammar crapness courtesy of Rage.
Ohh yeah, shakey now as I go to hit post and my typing has got dyslexia for some reason so I have to keep re-typing things.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

oh dear.... sorry to hear you got tagged


----------



## hatleopard (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooh man recover soon ok!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Ouch!

Any super powers yet? One day someone will get a power and I won't look daft for asking.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> oh dear.... sorry to hear you got tagged


Meh, still love the orange monster. Just a pure accident mixed with a touch of lack of paying attention on my side. Still fed it a fat cricket.
Weird feeling mate, was not what I expected at all. Didn't even feel the bite until after the event, pain wasn't at all that bad but my concentration is all to heck at the minute. Shakey but I don't know if that's adrenaline rushing. Hot/cold rapid flushes. Maybe I'm on the change at last... erm.. no only wimmin get that... 
I know what getting old is gonna be like now - I'm confused and keep drooling :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

sod that two of mine were doing that with tss tubs with the wite lids i kicked them out to bigger homes


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Kamike said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Any super powers yet? One day someone will get a power and I won't look daft for asking.


Yes! I've developed some sort of super drool, kind of like Toad on X-Men, I can hock it a fair distance too.
The drool part is true.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm going to inject some obt venom to show y'all it ain't that bad 
hope you're okay, lee


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Yes! I've developed some sort of super drool, kind of like Toad on X-Men, I can hock it a fair distance too.
> The drool part is true.


 
Oi, no hocking in the house!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin it cant be that bad if you did a post like that :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Ouchies hun, you recover soon ok ((hugs))


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

oh oh oh


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Allergy triggered asthma yet you smoke? Naughty boy!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Aww mate,s:censor: happens, good job it was only a little'un, got any pic's of bite area,?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

What size was the little git? Don't think I read


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Doh 
Lucky it was not a adult a adult obt put one of me mates in the hosptile for days on a drip lol


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh no hunnie..i dont like a good pal getting tagged!
Hope the pain calms down a bit for you soon..hugs ;-((((


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Great bite report. Very interesting. Any further symptoms?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Looks like youve been Tangoed mate,
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Really enjoy these threads :2thumb: Keep us updated.

Symptoms seem pretty cool...sweaty feet, dribbling and loss of coordination and concentration....sounds like me every weekend :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Really enjoy these threads :2thumb: Keep us updated.
> 
> Symptoms seem pretty cool...sweaty feet, dribbling and loss of coordination and concentration....sounds like me every weekend :lol2:


i love them least it ant me...........yet lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i love them least it ant me...........yet lol


Never been tagged mate, but get haired on a monthly basis and never learn :bash:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> oh dear.... sorry to hear you got tagged


& by one with a nasty bite, of all things!:gasp:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning guys. I'm fine this morning, feel achey but I'd been out for a bike ride yesterday beforehand so it's more likely to be muscle ache from that, also feel a touch of cold symptoms but again I might just have a touch of cold so hard to say.
I'll be a heck of a lot more wary of the big-uns though if a 2" has that effect on my body lol.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad to hear the mucousey feet have stopped sweating


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Hah, me too. I would say the weird sensations over my body were bothering me more than the pain in my finger, mostly because they were freaking me out a bit :gasp:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Any super powers yet? One day someone will get a power and I won't look daft for asking.


The power to peel an orange at a single glance?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> The power to peel an orange at a single glance?


lol bet he can peal one in is pockit at a single move lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

glad to hear you are improving
it will be interesting to hear if theres much recurrence over the next few weeks


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> glad to hear you are improving
> it will be interesting to hear if theres much recurrence over the next few weeks


Yeah I'm keeping a mental note mate. My knuckle joints on the bitten side are aching a bit, it's the right hand and I'm right handed so using it a lot.
For reference, I'm 5'10" won't post my weight but lets just say I'm overweight a fair bit lol. I'm tested hyper-allergic to dust mite and cat, birds and rodents next on the list, dogs and pollen after that. 
I used to breed fancy rats and a bite off one of those caused a major intense reaction with hospital visit but that was from infection, on me the bite from a rat burns like chili pepper oil in an open wound! Cat scratches flare up raised and cause massive hives and itching.
I'd rate the pesky orange things tag lower on visible reaction symptoms, finger was swollen noticeable bigger than the opposite side but not much else. Had a single bout of nausea but briefly. I took my normal evening med's, which are a heavy sedative, slightly early and zonked out, slept heavy but that's normal for me!

Reading through other reports this morning, I can relate to a lot of the comments made, raised heart rate etc, a lot though seem to be natural body reactions and I suspect mental state plays a part in the adrenaline related symptoms. I've been unlucky enough to encounter the wrong side of a Weaver fish and that was on par as I remember (treat the weaver sting with very hot water however, which does work for that venom).


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad to hear you're feeling better this morning.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

redvoodoo said:


> Oi, no hocking in the house!


Folks, by way of an introduction, ^^this^^ is my dear lady with her idea of sympathy...


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Yeah I'm keeping a mental note mate. My knuckle joints on the bitten side are aching a bit, it's the right hand and I'm right handed so using it a lot.
> For reference, I'm 5'10" won't post my weight but lets just say I'm overweight a fair bit lol. I'm tested hyper-allergic to dust mite and cat, birds and rodents next on the list, dogs and pollen after that.
> I used to breed fancy rats and a bite off one of those caused a major intense reaction with hospital visit but that was from infection, on me the bite from a rat burns like chili pepper oil in an open wound! Cat scratches flare up raised and cause massive hives and itching.
> I'd rate the pesky orange things tag lower on visible reaction symptoms, finger was swollen noticeable bigger than the opposite side but not much else. Had a single bout of nausea but briefly. I took my normal evening med's, which are a heavy sedative, slightly early and zonked out, slept heavy but that's normal for me!
> ...


 glad your on the mend. same as i am hyper allegic to all that been in hospital 3 times with the birds!!!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Yeah I'm keeping a mental note mate. My knuckle joints on the bitten side are aching a bit, it's the right hand and I'm right handed so using it a lot.
> For reference, I'm 5'10" won't post my weight but lets just say I'm overweight a fair bit lol. I'm tested hyper-allergic to dust mite and cat, birds and rodents next on the list, dogs and pollen after that.
> I used to breed fancy rats and a bite off one of those caused a major intense reaction with hospital visit but that was from infection, on me the bite from a rat burns like chili pepper oil in an open wound! Cat scratches flare up raised and cause massive hives and itching.
> I'd rate the pesky orange things tag lower on visible reaction symptoms, finger was swollen noticeable bigger than the opposite side but not much else. Had a single bout of nausea but briefly. I took my normal evening med's, which are a heavy sedative, slightly early and zonked out, slept heavy but that's normal for me!
> ...


 

Mental note lolol Dont play with spiders that can hurt you hehehehehe


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Folks, by way of an introduction, ^^this^^ is my dear lady with her idea of sympathy...


Would you expect anything less of me?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

redvoodoo said:


> Would you expect anything less of me?


 
dont feel any sympathy for him, it's his fault for trying to be a spider whisperer.... 

they dont call em Orange bitey things for nothing Lee heheheh


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> Folks, by way of an introduction, ^^this^^ is my dear lady with her idea of sympathy...


Hello there "boxosorrows lady"...look after him well ..im glad to see you give him all the sympathy he needs :lol2:


----------



## redvoodoo (Aug 12, 2012)

bluerain said:


> Hello there "boxosorrows lady"...look after him well ..im glad to see you give him all the sympathy he needs :lol2:


Hi bluerain 

To be fair when he fell asleep later in the evening I kept waking him up to check he was ok.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Firstly, all my so-called "friends" on here can take a walk off a pier it seems for the jibes!

Secondly, in the interests of keeping this thread sane: right hand, no pain, ache in the knuckles (no I'm not dragging them like a caveman, get lost Ali before you say it). General feeling - fine to be honest, nothing I would think out of the ordinary.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> Firstly, all my so-called "friends" on here can take a walk off a pier it seems for the jibes!
> 
> Secondly, in the interests of keeping this thread sane: right hand, no pain, ache in the knuckles (no I'm not dragging them like a caveman, get lost Ali before you say it). General feeling - fine to be honest, nothing I would think out of the ordinary.


lucky it wasn't a big'un though, eh ?!
that'd be a fun trip to the hospital


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Firstly, all my so-called "friends" on here can take a walk off a pier it seems for the jibes!
> 
> Secondly, in the interests of keeping this thread sane: right hand, no pain, ache in the knuckles (no I'm not dragging them like a caveman, get lost Ali before you say it). General feeling - fine to be honest, nothing I would think out of the ordinary.


 

Bro I am gonna split a sac of around a 90 OBT, so I can send them off to Pete uk, Fancy coming down and helping me sort them out ??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> Bro I am gonna split a sac of around a 90 OBT, so I can send them off to Pete uk, Fancy coming down and helping me sort them out ??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Why, do you need me to hold your trembling hand for support sweetie? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Why, do you need me to hold your trembling hand for support sweetie? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

naaa just catch the ones that jump off my hand


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> naaa just catch the ones that jump off my hand


Yeah it's all fun and bravado while they're weeney....


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> Yeah it's all fun and bravado while they're weeney....


 

 exactly.... thats why I had a nice long stick and a shotgun for emergencies


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dr3d said:


> Bro I am gonna split a sac of around a 90 OBT, so I can send them off to Pete uk, Fancy coming down and helping me sort them out ??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'd do it.
little baboons are awesome !


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Good grief that is crazy looking.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Good grief that is crazy looking.
> 
> image


Who's photo is that? I've just seen it on Facebook with pcharlton's username on the photo but I don't think it's his - he's not daft enough to have an OBT on his arm!

Little update - so, I had a slight cold/flu feeling yesterday, was it a touch of a cold I don't know. Muscle aches but as I'd already said I'm in need of losing weight and have been exercising so again I can't attribute it directly. 
I took antihistamines, did they work or compound the effects - unknown.
I do take daily two med's which both have sedation effects, one very strong sedation, the other has a lot of strong reactions/interactions with other things so did that play a part - also unknown but I'll mention it to my doc for her to make a note of it alongside the effects I felt.
Today, I feel perfectly fine, it's humid here so everyone is feeling that. Up late last night and slept great. 

Did I get off lucky with this bite, did I come off badly - I don't know, I don't have any other bite to compare my own reaction against but I'll hope to avoid ever having one! It wasn't as scary or worrying as it maybe seemed from the report. I dare say the physical pain a lot of other reports imply would scare me a lot more but that side came and went, I have a high pain threshold anyway.

I hope this report thread actually convinces more people to keep and enjoy OW spiders if anything rather than be off-putting. The biggest thing in my mind previously had been the nightmare stories about them. I would say heed those and take them very seriously, use common sense, caution and forethought; you'll then have a stunning selection of very enjoyable and fascinating "8-legged wonders"* to marvel at!


_*"8-legged wonders"* - Stan Shultz'ism _


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

It's this risk that my missus hates.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> It's this risk that my missus hates.


We're human, mistakes are in our nature. I was complacent and held a partially open lid - Rage just either wanted the bug that was coming or to chase away the nasty threat that had just bust part of its web.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm happy with the risk 

She hates spiders.

I don't tell her about the true spider I keep!


----------

